# Hens tail feather thin, quills showing.



## morningsidefarmva (Nov 21, 2014)

Does anyone have any idea why both my leghorns have thinning tail feathers None of the other birds have this problem. I have attached a picture.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

She may just be starting to molt a little early. ..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

To me that looks like something chewing on the feathers.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have never seen that before. Check for mites.


----------



## morningsidefarmva (Nov 21, 2014)

I'll check again. Last time they had mites they were all chewing themselves. She is laying daily.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's a she?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

My little brown leghorns look just like that. They started laying this week so I know they aren't roos. I kind of thought they might be until I found the little first egg.


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

Those feathers really look chewed up! Could it be from excessive grooming?


----------



## morningsidefarmva (Nov 21, 2014)

not sure.. don't see her grooming unless she is doing it at night. Treating for mites just in case.


----------

